# 91 degreees in flower room.



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

damnitt.  i used to use my 1 400 watt cooltube in my small cabinet and it stayed 83 degrees max. now i put it in a larger space/a closet and it got up to 91!! yikes!:confused2:   i also have another 400 watt light to add to the mix..
i still have to add a intake, but im not sure if i should make it active/passive. i rent so i dont want to make more than one hole in the wall because it will need to be patched before i leave.  i have a 465 cfm fan sucking air out of the room into the 1 cooltube, like i said i will be adding another 400 watter in the same line as the cooltube and 465 cfm fan.  i cant see a passive intake fixing this?  i dont want to spend money at all if i dont have to. but it seems like i might!  :hairpull: i know i have discussed some of this in other threads, but i feel like it will get missed if i post this in them. sorry for the trouble.....dont know what to do?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 11, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> damnitt.  i used to use my 1 400 watt cooltube in my small cabinet and it stayed 83 degrees max. now i put it in a larger space/a closet and it got up to 91!! yikes!:confused2:
> ...



Just based on this, I think you need a bigger fan.  You were changing the air more often in the smaller box, all else being equal. L x W x H (in feet) = volume in cubic feet.  Divide your volume by your fan's CFM rating.  I think you will find that you get a bigger number for the smaller box.  I hope this made sense


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Just based on this, I think you need a bigger fan. You were changing the air more often in the smaller box, all else being equal. L x W x H (in feet) = volume in cubic feet. Divide your volume by your fan's CFM rating. I think you will find that you get a bigger number for the smaller box. I hope this made sense


yeah, your saying that the fan moved more air in the cabinet.....i would have baught a bigger fan, but was told 465 should handle 800 watts in my room.even if i do a intake i cant see temps changing much. if i leave the door open a bit the temps are still way too high. hmmmm   this is :**: .


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 11, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> yeah, your saying that the fan moved more air in the cabinet.....i would have baught a bigger fan, but was told 465 should handle 800 watts in my room.even if i do a intake i cant see temps changing much. if i leave the door open a bit the temps are still way too high. hmmmm   this is :**: .



Well, sort of.  Your fan changed hot air with intake air more often in the smaller box .  The temp in your box ultimately is a function of the temperature of your cooling (intake) air Edit: IMO.  But it's also true that whatever the intake air temp is, the more you move to cool the light the closer your box temp will be to the intake temp.  I continue to hope I'm making sense :hubba:  By the way, welcome to my world!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

ok im ganna try this.....instead of my 465 cfm fan sucking from the cooltube i am going to cut the ducting at the cieling and let the cage fan suck air out of the top of the room......then i will have to find a way to cool my tubes. i think that the heat in the tube is being taken out....but the heat from where the light is emitted is not.....hence my cage fan is not sucking enough heat out.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 11, 2010)

i think your setup is right for exhaust, you need a 2ft by 1 ft passive intake and your temps will drop IMO


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i think your setup is right for exhaust, you need a 2ft by 1 ft passive intake and your temps will drop IMO


even if i open my door it dosnt change the temps, so i need more than a passive intake.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 11, 2010)

I guess I missed the stuff on your intake size.  I have a passive intake the same size as my exhaust (4").


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 11, 2010)

i have a 600 watt cool tube drawing air out of the room through the cool tube, no other exhaust, room is 4 ft by 3 ft, my passive intake is 10 inch high by 22inch wide and the temps are low 80's. 

just throwing that out there.

what is the temp of the air going in?  91 isnt the end of the world provided it is your max temp and not for a long period of time.

again just throwing this out there, i was having the same issue awhile back and this is what was told to me.
because it worked for me doesnt mean it will work for you.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i have a 600 watt cool tube drawing air out of the room through the cool tube, no other exhaust, room is 4 ft by 3 ft, my passive intake is 10 inch high by 22inch wide and the temps are low 80's.
> 
> just throwing that out there.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reassurment. my air going in is 73-75, my wife keeps the ac in 72.  i dont understand why opening my door would not be the same as cutting a huge hole for intake.....thats whats bothering me? am i missing something? is a 1x2' intake ganna be more efficient than me opening the door to the room?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 11, 2010)

Didn't you already start another thread on the same subject? I wasn't quite sure which to reply to.

How strong is the suction from the fan? Bear in mind the pyrex tubes are on like a 3 3/4 hole opening. Not hardly the same air movement as a 6inch or 8 inch.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> Didn't you already start another thread on the same subject? I wasn't quite sure which to reply to.
> 
> How strong is the suction from the fan? Bear in mind the pyrex tubes are on like a 3 3/4 hole opening. Not hardly the same air movement as a 6inch or 8 inch.


yes i did, and i appologize as stated above. the suction from the fan is good, but through the small tube is hurting me i think. if i just use the fan to suck from the room only, i think it will be more efficient....but then i still need to cool the tubes....withought breaking the bank!


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 11, 2010)

where is your fan?   inline with your lights.

intake - fan - lights - exhaust?
intake - lights - fan - exhaust?

and if you put your intake as close to the floor as possible it will help a little bit at least, cold air being heavier and denser than warm air.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> where is your fan? inline with your lights.
> 
> intake - fan - lights - exhaust?
> intake - lights - fan - exhaust?
> ...


my fan is in the attic sucking air from the cooltube then from the room. so you have room air/cooltube/fan.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 13, 2010)

Some fans do better pushing air than they do pulling air. Can you connect it on the other end where the air comes in?


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

420benny said:
			
		

> Some fans do better pushing air than they do pulling air. Can you connect it on the other end where the air comes in?


ive got it in the attic allready, just baught 2 bathroom fans to put on the cieling. ill get back with new tepms...


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

i just cut out a 6"x12" passive intake. temp in grow cabinet in closet is 83.1. thats with no hps on... ganna wait a hour to see if it drops some.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 16, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> i just cut out a 6"x12" passive intake. temp in grow cabinet in closet is 83.1. thats with no hps on... ganna wait a hour to see if it drops some.


 
*Well what happened man?? she go down or do you still have high 80's ???*
*hope shes workin out for yas..*
*LH*


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah what happened?? did the bigger intake work??

if so i want my props.   LOL.

try closing the door to increase flow through the intake.

if it doesnt work i dont wanna hear about it.   LOL


----------

